# Internship without being a student



## paul.merea (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi mates ! 

I'm a french architecture student and I have taken a year off to get some experience in Australia. I've got a great opportunity to work in a big architectural firm of Sydney but they're asking me to work as an intern (paid of course  ).

Since i'm not registered in my school for this year off, I was wondering if it was possible to do an internship without being a student in australia ?

(I've got a working holiday visa so it's a 6 month ).

Thanks for your answers !

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

An internship is for both students and recent graduates. If you can work with a company using WHV (up to 6 months), be happy with that. Formal internship visas do not require companies to pay a salary.... although it is the norm in hospitality.


----------



## paul.merea (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok ! Tkank you !!


----------

